#  >  > Site Related and VIP Membership >  >  > Site Suggestions, Questions, Comments >  >  >  Site Layout

## S0urceror

The old layout was pretty nice. Is there like a picture of it, or the old logo anywhere?

----------


## Astral Eye

Agreed, it was better back then.

----------


## Branwen

I like this one better, but it needs a banner.

----------


## Lothfavnir

Banner, you said? If you need a new design-thing there are very many talented people out there that has too much spare time. Making a competition for a new banner would be cool. Be sure to spread the word of Twitter about the design-competition for your site for extra bonus-PR.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Food for thought: I'm studying graphic design as well. I can whip you up a banner for free if you like. (just give me the sizing specs and I'll go crazy) :P

----------


## Ula

I like it this way myself.

----------


## Astral Eye

I like this new format

----------


## BalanceDragon

I'd joined here not too long ago, then went offline for a while. There seems to be less people here than before, but perhaps it only seems that way due to all the really old dead posts I found in the beginning. I would like to suggest a chatroom for real time discussion or sharing of information. I know it's 'old school', but it is effective if you open it at specific times for specific reasons. There's one at another site I'd joined, but that site is full of douche bags who will bounce you out of their site for even disagreeing with them or actually proving them wrong with researched facts (how I got bounced). I guess they believe that opinion and fact are one in the same... Personally, I would rather someone show me the knowledge than choose to remain ignorant, even if it were outside my own concepts. But then, this is why I research. At least a chatroom allows discussion to flow.
There's not much to reply to here unless you're wiccan or a satanist. Witchcraft has been confused with wicca for the most part and so has paganism as well. This is so frustrating.. hence my own post here.
BalanceDragon

----------


## BalanceDragon

Are you refering to Esoteric Magick forum?

----------


## BalanceDragon

Well if you don't mind, I would like to join it... thanks for letting me know about it. I love discussing magic. It's 'my bag'...

----------


## S0urceror

The old layout was pretty nice. Is there like a picture of it, or the old logo anywhere?

----------


## Astral Eye

Agreed, it was better back then.

----------


## Branwen

I like this one better, but it needs a banner.

----------


## Lothfavnir

Banner, you said? If you need a new design-thing there are very many talented people out there that has too much spare time. Making a competition for a new banner would be cool. Be sure to spread the word of Twitter about the design-competition for your site for extra bonus-PR.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Food for thought: I'm studying graphic design as well. I can whip you up a banner for free if you like. (just give me the sizing specs and I'll go crazy) :P

----------


## Ula

I like it this way myself.

----------


## Astral Eye

I like this new format

----------


## BalanceDragon

I'd joined here not too long ago, then went offline for a while. There seems to be less people here than before, but perhaps it only seems that way due to all the really old dead posts I found in the beginning. I would like to suggest a chatroom for real time discussion or sharing of information. I know it's 'old school', but it is effective if you open it at specific times for specific reasons. There's one at another site I'd joined, but that site is full of douche bags who will bounce you out of their site for even disagreeing with them or actually proving them wrong with researched facts (how I got bounced). I guess they believe that opinion and fact are one in the same... Personally, I would rather someone show me the knowledge than choose to remain ignorant, even if it were outside my own concepts. But then, this is why I research. At least a chatroom allows discussion to flow.
There's not much to reply to here unless you're wiccan or a satanist. Witchcraft has been confused with wicca for the most part and so has paganism as well. This is so frustrating.. hence my own post here.
BalanceDragon

----------


## BalanceDragon

Are you refering to Esoteric Magick forum?

----------


## BalanceDragon

Well if you don't mind, I would like to join it... thanks for letting me know about it. I love discussing magic. It's 'my bag'...

----------

